# Build Date?



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Stupid question but how do you find out your build date??


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Door jamb sticker


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

socialD said:


> Door jamb sticker


...down near the bottom of the driver's door. This will tell you the month and year of production. For more detail anyone at a VW dealer can look up the exact build date.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Found it--- May 2017 I knew it was early, but didn't realize it was that early.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

MY 2019 Tiguan has two labels on the lower B-pillar: One is for tire inflation pressure and the other is a simple graphic (no text) about setting TPMS. Is there supposed to be a 3rd label with build date? I cannot locate any build date. If anyone has a pic of what's on the 2019 B-pillar, that would really help.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

noka648 said:


> MY 2019 Tiguan has two labels on the lower B-pillar: One is for tire inflation pressure and the other is a simple graphic (no text) about setting TPMS. Is there supposed to be a 3rd label with build date? I cannot locate any build date. If anyone has a pic of what's on the 2019 B-pillar, that would really help.


If you open the front drivers side door and look between the drivers door and rear door toward the bottom, there should be a black sticker with white lettering. Its about shin high from the ground. Its not on the door jamb itself but facing out toward you if you were standing looking at the left side of the car. Hope this helps.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

Wow! How did I miss that? Thanks! 
1/19


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

noka648 said:


> Wow! How did I miss that? Thanks!
> 1/19


You're welcome.


----------



## P_S_Chang1 (Mar 26, 2002)

Triple6 said:


> If you open the front drivers side door and look between the drivers door and rear door toward the bottom, there should be a black sticker with white lettering. Its about shin high from the ground. Its not on the door jamb itself but facing out toward you if you were standing looking at the left side of the car. Hope this helps.


Thanks! Despite checking the edge of the door and the door jamb area, I missed the sticker until I saw your very specific post.


----------

